# Job Vs Education



## NewOZ (Mar 1, 2010)

I am graduate Mechanical engineer(year2000) from Pakistan.Worked 7 years in HVAC&R/industrial plant machinery maintenance profession (more people focused) in Pakistan,Saudi arabia but switched over 7 industries staying not more than an average of 1 year in any job. My motivation was always learning and search for ideal job rather higher salary. Than I did masters in Technical management from germany(year 2008) and also got a job as application engineer for rotating equipment manufacturer in germany. But the job lasted only for 8 months and fired affected by economical crunch.
Got married and moved to join my partner in Australia who is junior medical doctor by profession, luckily with a job. Since I arrived here in Australia searching for jobs firstly only for HVACR and now oil and gas reliability engineer or maintenance engineer. I could succeed to score job interviews you can say 10 telephonic interviews for 50 applications.
I hired one HR professional who fixed my conventional resume into highly moderinsed according to Aussie standards for 350$ but that could not even helpful for my case.
I am listening tv news that unemployment rate is lowered in australia now upto 5.8 somewhere, and the economical turmoil (which had not effected Australia as per local governement) is finsihed now in Australia.
I am totally exhausted,frustrated,bored and feeling regretful for moving into Australia. Am confused what to do? where should I go, should I do another masters from local uni or trade diploma course from TAFE which I found in most preferable for local job requirements, or from Germany Uni which is cheaper and previously lucky for receiving such a nice job with good paid salary,benifits,sent me to canada for three months (wow)!!, or shall I change my career purely in mining (best in Australia) at this age of 32 years old. 
Donot know what to do?
Please help me someone out there. If you can hear my voice Plsssssssssss!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

NewOZ said:


> I am graduate Mechanical engineer(year2000) from Pakistan.Worked 7 years in HVAC&R/industrial plant machinery maintenance profession (more people focused) in Pakistan,Saudi arabia but switched over 7 industries staying not more than an average of 1 year in any job. My motivation was always learning and search for ideal job rather higher salary. Than I did masters in Technical management from germany(year 2008) and also got a job as application engineer for rotating equipment manufacturer in germany. But the job lasted only for 8 months and fired affected by economical crunch.
> Got married and moved to join my partner in Australia who is junior medical doctor by profession, luckily with a job. Since I arrived here in Australia searching for jobs firstly only for HVACR and now oil and gas reliability engineer or maintenance engineer. I could succeed to score job interviews you can say 10 telephonic interviews for 50 applications.
> I hired one HR professional who fixed my conventional resume into highly moderinsed according to Aussie standards for 350$ but that could not even helpful for my case.
> I am listening tv news that unemployment rate is lowered in australia now upto 5.8 somewhere, and the economical turmoil (which had not effected Australia as per local governement) is finsihed now in Australia.
> ...


You're in the same boat as many professional people in that whilst unemployment levels did not rise as high as some other countries, my own personal view is that the economic problems of the planet including Australia has sometime to run.
The current Australian government was foolish enough to believe that a stimulus package would be our saviour and yet that is just of marginal effect for the very short term and you only have to look at what is happening in the EU with Greece [ and other countries ] to understand that there are different views.
Do you know of too many people who consider that borrowing money to spend more is a way out of debt, especially when the borrowed money is not wisely spent.

You're much more fortunate than many in that you have a wife in a good profession and so perhaps you do need to look at other areas re improving your skills and also outlook on life.
Getting work in the resources sector, gas as much as mining is something that you could seek and if you have not yet had your qualifications assessed by the IEA, that could also help.

I take it you are in Australia on a partner visa or did you apply for your own independent visa but either way, one of the first things I would do is to work on improving your written english and you can do that in many ways even without attending courses.
You may also want to see what volunteer opportunities there are at the moment which would involve you being in contact with a lot of people and that could get you practising the listening and speaking aspects of english for it does take quite some time to be really fluent and yet readily understood, something which could hold you back from achieving employment.

And if you're fluent in German from living there, you could look towards german orientated companies where someone having fluency in both german and english should be of value.

And also remember that whilst your wife earns a good income, you should do all you can to support her in that, remaining cheerful and positive as a good house husband being foremost.
It is an interesting observation that whilst we have in Australia [ similar to UK ] quite a few Indian restaurants, I've never seen a Pakistani restaurant and so is Pakistani cooking an interest you have!

But certainly you're still young enough to consider what you want to do for the next 30-40 years and if there are other careers away from engineering that you have an interest in.


----------

